# Kyokushin Kumite



## Axkick1 (Sep 4, 2019)

I just had a question regarding kyokushin Kumite. I have a background in taekwondo but I have interest in learning/competing in knockdown karate tournaments. There are no kyokushin dojo near me except an enshin dojo quite far away. Could I keep my taekwondo roots but just cross train in only the kumite of kyokushin? I’m not aware but maybe there is a certification for kyokushin limits without completely training in the style? Only constructive advice please.

Thank you!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Sep 4, 2019)

Axkick1 said:


> I just had a question regarding kyokushin Kumite. I have a background in taekwondo but I have interest in learning/competing in knockdown karate tournaments. There are no kyokushin dojo near me except an enshin dojo quite far away. Could I keep my taekwondo roots but just cross train in only the kumite of kyokushin? I’m not aware but maybe there is a certification for kyokushin limits without completely training in the style? Only constructive advice please.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Axkick,

I train in Kyokushin.   I can appreciate that you want to learn and compete in knockdown but depending on your age, I would highly recommend you learn how from a good Kyokushin or offshoot school.   Knockdown events can range from local, regional, national and international and it is best to be part of a school that understands the type of tournament you are entering and ensure that your knowledge and skill set will appropriate for the event.  

There is no problem having previous experience in Tae Kwon Do and in fact it may shorten the learning curve on some of the kicks but knockdown is not for the faint of heart and there is little to no protection other than a cup for men.  I have seen a few people without a Kyokushin background enter a few local and regional tournaments but they typically did not do well.   Firstly they did not understand the ruleset and more importantly they were basically fodder for more seasoned knockdown competitors.

The Sensei of the Enshin school should be able to talk to you about what is available in the area in terms of tournaments and what you will need to participate.  You should be able to take a free class and if you are lucky it will be a night where there is some sparring.  

If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them but essentially there is a fair bit of body conditioning you will need to do to prepare for a knockdown experience.    It is more than having good cardio, it is learning how to hit and take a hit and to do that properly you need people to train with that understand what it means to compete in Knockdown.

Good luck


----------



## Axkick1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Hi Axkick,
> 
> I train in Kyokushin.   I can appreciate that you want to learn and compete in knockdown but depending on your age, I would highly recommend you learn how from a good Kyokushin or offshoot school.   Knockdown events can range from local, regional, national and international and it is best to be part of a school that understands the type of tournament you are entering and ensure that your knowledge and skill set will appropriate for the event.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your feedback! Sorry maybe I should have disclosed my age. I’m a 28 year old male. I have a black belt in tang soo do and have also done some training in kukkiwon style taekwondo. I really like the patterns or forms from taekwondo but the modern sparring just isn’t my cup of tea. Kyokushin or knockdown karate is so exciting to watch and effective in my opinion. I understand kyokushin has a lot of conditioning and I love it! That’s one of the main reasons I was drawn to it. My general goal is to compete in taekwondo tournaments but also knockdown karate kumite tournaments as well.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Sep 5, 2019)

Axkick1 said:


> Thank you for your feedback! Sorry maybe I should have disclosed my age. I’m a 28 year old male. I have a black belt in tang soo do and have also done some training in kukkiwon style taekwondo. I really like the patterns or forms from taekwondo but the modern sparring just isn’t my cup of tea. Kyokushin or knockdown karate is so exciting to watch and effective in my opinion. I understand kyokushin has a lot of conditioning and I love it! That’s one of the main reasons I was drawn to it. My general goal is to compete in taekwondo tournaments but also knockdown karate kumite tournaments as well.


If you are 28 years old you should probably start with semi-knockdown.  You wear light protection (shins, gloves, a helmet and cup) but everything else is similar to knockdown.  Your opponents should also be of similar calibre to you (as in beginners in knockdown). 

Your prior experience in TSD and TKD should help with techniques for offence but learning how to take a hit and continue is also part of knockdown.  I was sparring with an adult orange belt last night who is pretty much a gamer when it comes to sparring.   He loves everything about it.  Last night was his first lesson on how to protect his ribs.  One stiff shot was all it took for him to understand that sparring in KD (even if it is dojo sparring) means more than being game to trade.   I'm not a small guy but I am smaller than him.   Even without a reach advantage and having more than a few years on him, I could easily anticipate his movement and take advantage of it.  If my intent was meant to hurt instead of teach he would have gone home with more than a lesson. 

I would encourage you to visit the Enshin school and speak with the Sensei there to let him know what your plans are.   He should be able to guide you better as he will have had a chance to meet with you and see you in action if you join his school.     One of the first questions I would ask him is if he has any students that compete in KD tournaments though.   No point of joining a school to learn KD if the school doesn't have any students that compete in KD or Semi-KD.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 5, 2019)

It is a different game to regular fighting with face punches but an interesting one. 

Very cardio and conditioning dependant.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 5, 2019)

drop bear said:


> It is a different game to regular fighting with face punches but an interesting one.
> 
> Very cardio and conditioning dependant.


And at least, if not more dependent on being able to take a solid hit and keep going.


----------

